# Ride to the north from Bear Mountain



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am planning to ride from Nyack to Bear Mountain, and then fuether north. Never being to that area past bear mountain. What would be nice ride - going to West Point, or cross BM bridge and ride on the east side of the Hudson?

thanks


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I went maybe a mile past the circle by the BM Bridge on 9W years ago. There was a gas station with a good store for water and food. 

Try this route if you have not done so. You can skip the hill repeats I did at Bear for training. 

Untitled by stoked76 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, nice route, i might try part of it this or next time. Full road would be too much of climb/distance combination for me yet.
did you climb BM four times in your repeats?
your max was 50mph, i was very scred doing 40 in harriman


----------



## wsss (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Stoked, I see on your long day in the saddle you rode along Cedar Pond Rd.

In two of my rides in Harriman, one in early June and the 2nd July 21st, the road was still closed. I was going to ride thru the barriers as far as I could go, thinking I would probably ride 3/4 of the way to Seven Lakes Drive only to have to turn around, so I did not. Only rode up to the end of 7 Lakes to the Rt 6 circle once. Still haven't gotten to Bear Mt.


Are the barriers down on that road now?


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

stoked said:


> I went maybe a mile past the circle by the BM Bridge on 9W years ago. There was a gas station with a good store for water and food.
> 
> Try this route if you have not done so. You can skip the hill repeats I did at Bear for training.
> 
> Untitled by stoked76 at Garmin Connect - Details


Stoked, I think ive seen you ride in JC. You sportin a full Trek kit Newark ave , state highway and kennedy Blvd. Im not sure thats you, but not too many riders down here like you. You got some steel gonads the way you ride ride Bro. 
My rides are from orangeburg/piermont and north of and sometimes south. Occasionally I ride to work via 9W to palisade ave. Kinda sketchy and the cars in JC arent to ...well...


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

wsss said:


> Are the barriers down on that road now?


The barriers are still there on Tiorati Brook climb. I rode it Sat and yesterday. You can hike a bike on both but for the bottom one there is a dirt path around it.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

*mistaken identity  ?*



BeepBeepZipTang said:


> Stoked, I think ive seen you ride in JC. .. You got some steel gonads the way you ride ride Bro. ...


I don't have a full trek kit but old blue USPS jersey that I use sometimes. If you saw a red or a black TIME frame then it was me


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

stoked said:


> I don't have a full trek kit but old blue USPS jersey that I use sometimes. If you saw a red or a black TIME frame then it was me


Ok...I couldn't make out the frame but, there are only a few roadies Iv seen here in JC and Im working here in JC for 25+ years. You definitely got a keen sense for cars, because it crazy down here.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

For me, Living in downtown jc, i RARELY if ever do i ride around town. btwn people not knowing how to drive, double/triple parked... stupid cabs, cars, trucks, making illegal Uturns.... and not to mention people crossing streets at will... I wouldnt risk riding... I'd PATH it into WTC and make my way up along the west side hwy, over the GWB and back down into jc.. If i feel like pushing it, I'll ride up into Piermont and coast back down into jc... 


If any of you JC residents would like to do a group ride up to Piermont or west side/GWB, PM me! I have about 6-12 friends that ride regularly...


----------



## wsss (Jul 15, 2010)

stoked said:


> The barriers are still there on Tiorati Brook climb......


I was never on that road before. Is there a bridge out somewhere? Thanks


----------

